# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ո՞ր մեքենան խորհուրդ կտաք գնել նշվածներից ու ինչո՞ւ

## S.L.V.

1.






2. 






3. 






4. 






5.

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես ավտոներից բան չեմ հասկանում, առաջինը հավանեցի ։)

----------

S.L.V. (14.07.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ես ավտոներից բան չեմ հասկանում, առաջինը հավանեցի ։)


Ես էլ, դրա համար եմ խորհուրդ հարցնում )

----------


## Rammstein

Ես էլ բան չեմ հասկանում տեխնիկական մասից ու ծախսաատարությունից, բայց սիմպատիաս Պոռշեին ու Ֆոլքսվագենին ա ամենաշատը բռնում:
Մենակ լսել եմ, որ Ֆոլքսվագենը Հայաստանի պայմաններում ծախսատար ա:

----------

S.L.V. (14.07.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ես էլ բան չեմ հասկանում տեխնիկական մասից ու ծախսաատարությունից, բայց սիմպատիաս Պոռշեին ու Ֆոլքսվագենին ա ամենաշատը բռնում:
> Մենակ լսել եմ, որ Ֆոլքսվագենը Հայաստանի պայմաններում ծախսատար ա:


Հայաստանում չեմ ապրում: Ես էլ եմ հակված Պորշեին, բայց որոշ մարդիկ ասում են խոդովոն թույլ ա: Տեսքով Պորշեն լավագույննա, բայց թե մենակ տեսքին չեմ ուզում նայեմ, տեխնիկական պահնելա կարևոր իմ կարծիքով:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մի լուսանկարով մեքենա ընտրե՞լ  :Think:  Ո՞ր թվի, ի՞նչ վիճակում, որտե՞ղ ես վարելու, ու սենց բազմազան հարցեր:

----------

S.L.V. (15.07.2016), Vaio (21.07.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հայաստանում չեմ ապրում: Ես էլ եմ հակված Պորշեին, բայց որոշ մարդիկ ասում են խոդովոն թույլ ա: Տեսքով Պորշեն լավագույննա, բայց թե մենակ տեսքին չեմ ուզում նայեմ, տեխնիկական պահնելա կարևոր իմ կարծիքով:


S.L.V. ջան, ֆրանսիական մոդելները, թեև տեսքով ավելի գրավիչ են, բայց շատ տեխնիկական խնդիրներ են ունենում ժամանակի հետ:
Ասենք կարողա կամպյուտերի մի հատ հիմար լամպ խփի ու դրա երեսից ամբողջ dashboard-ը պետք լինի քանդել..
ինչը նշանակումա նորոգողի համար ավելի շատ աշխատանք, իսկ քո համար՝ ավելի շատ ծախսվող գումար..

ընդհանրապես ամենահուսալի, դիմացկուն ու երկարակյաց մեքենաները համարվում են գերմանական ու ճապոնական մոդելները (ես անձամբ առավելությունը վերջիններին եմ տալիս)..

բայց, բացի էս ամեն ինչը, մեքենա ընտրելուց պետք է մի շարք այլ ցուցիչների ուշադրություն դարձնես, ասենք՝ շարժիչի հզորությունը՝ ձիաուժը, ոողարկման թիվը, ծախսվող վառելիքը, դրա չափը և այլ..

եթե մեքենան երկրորդ ձեռքի է, քշած կիլոմետրաժը..
ի միջի այլոց, եթե շարժիչը ռեմենովա, հարցրու դա փոխվածա, թե չէ..
եթե չէ՝ լավ գին կարող ես գցել..
էդ ռեմենը ամեն 100.000 կմ պետքա փոխվի,
եթե չփոխվի, կարողա կտրվի ու սաղ շարժիչը վարի տա..

նու մեկ էլ գնելուց հետո տիրություն պիտի անես՝
ամեն 10.000-ը մեկ յուղն ամբողջությամբ փոխես,
20.000-ը մեկ՝ բոլոր ֆիլտրները..

(գնելուց հետո՝ պարտադիր ամեն ինչը՝ առխային լինելու համար)


հ.գ. ճաշակդ հավանեցի.. իմ թուլությունն էլ են crossrider-ները.. հայերեն ասած՝ ջիպ..
կարող ես նաև նայել.
Nissan - Qashqai, Qashqai-2, X-Trail
Mazda - CX-3, CX-5
Hyundai - Santa Fe

----------

S.L.V. (15.07.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Եթե բոլորը նույն թիվ են, գրեթե նույն վազքով՝ միանշանակ Պրադո-ն։
Տուարեգը առաջինը ջնջի ցուցակից, հետո ռենջը, հետո խ5ը, հետո կայենը, ու առ Պրադոն  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. տեսքով ավտո առնելը նույնն ա, որ քուչեն սիրուն աղջիկ տենաս ձեռից բռնես գնաս զագս  :Wink:

----------

Apsara (26.07.2016), Chuk (21.07.2016), insider (15.07.2016), Micke (16.07.2016), One_Way_Ticket (15.07.2016), S.L.V. (15.07.2016), Անվերնագիր (15.07.2016), Տրիբուն (15.07.2016)

----------


## Tesla

Մեքենայի վիճակը նայի, խփած մփած չլինի (են էլ ռուսաստան ու ավիտո) ու որը նոր ա ու կարող ես գնել դա ընտրի

----------

S.L.V. (21.07.2016)

----------


## anslov

porsche cayenne ու vw touareg - լրիվ նույնն են: մենակ հագեցվածության ու մարկայի տարբերությամբ:
Մեքենայի խնդիրները էնքան շատ են առաջ գալիս, մանավանդ 150000-ից հետո, որ էլ ասելու չի:
Օրինակ- vw touareg-ի յուղ փոխելը փորձանք ընկնելու հարց ա: Մանրամասների մեջ չմտնեմ:

Ռովերը միանգամից թափի աղբաման, քանի որ դրան պահել համար մի հատ մինիստրական-օլիգարխական սուպերմարկետների ցանց պետք ա ունենաս: 

bmw x5 -  եթե լավ ա պահված, ապա հիանալի մեքենա է, բայց ինչպես գերմանական ամեն ինչը- շատ թանկ ռեմոնտի առումով: Համեմատաբար խնդիրներ քիչ է ունենում: Չնայած էլեկտրական մանր մունր պրոբլեմներ կան, որոնք եթե չգիտես, մեծ գլխացաված են դառնում, մինչև անգամ փողոցի մեջտեղը հանգել ու էլ "երբևէ" խոդ չըկնելը: 

Տոյոտան -բոլոր առումներով լավն է, եթե իհարեկ տոյոտա է ու ոչ թե տոյոտայի ժեշտ:
Եթե փողի մեջ չես լողում, ապա խորհուրդ կտայի- toyota highlander: Ավելի հեշտ մեքենա է:

----------

S.L.V. (21.07.2016)

----------


## anslov

> ամեն 10.000-ը մեկ յուղն ամբողջությամբ փոխես,
> 20.000-ը մեկ՝ բոլոր ֆիլտրները..


10000  :Shok:  
էտ ինչ յուղ ես լցնում, որ 10000  քաշում ա: Ես ինչ  գիտեմ , աշխարհում ըտենց յուղ չկա: Մաքսիմում 5000, սինթետիկի դեպքում 7-8000: 
Իսկ Հայաստանի դյուքանների յուղի դեպքում մաքսիմում 1 000:  :LOL: 

Իսկ ռեմենի հարցով էլ ամեն մեքենա ունի իր հերթական ռեմոնտը, ու փոխելու թիվը ստանդարտ չի:

----------

S.L.V. (21.07.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> 10000  
> էտ ինչ յուղ ես լցնում, որ 10000  քաշում ա: Ես ինչ  գիտեմ , աշխարհում ըտենց յուղ չկա: Մաքսիմում 5000, սինթետիկի դեպքում 7-8000: 
> Իսկ Հայաստանի դյուքանների յուղի դեպքում մաքսիմում 1 000: 
> 
> Իսկ ռեմենի հարցով էլ ամեն մեքենա ունի իր հերթական ռեմոնտը, ու փոխելու թիվը ստանդարտ չի:


Շելը, Վյուրտը, Լիկվիմոլին ու մի քանի արտադրող ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ թիվ են ասում հենց ՀՀ պայմանների համար 12000 կմ։
Հայաստանի ԴՈՒՔՅԱՆՆԵՐՈՒՄ հենց վյուրտի կամ շելի ներկայացուցիչները կան, որոնք ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ ներկայացուցիչ են ու երաշխիքն էլ ապահովում են։
Էդ որ լիտրը 1000 դրամով դուքյաններից յուղ են առնում, դրա մասին չի խոսվում, խոսվում ա որակով յուղի մասին։
Սեփական փորձից ասեմ, նախկին հիմնարկի բոլոր մեքենաները Վյուրտ էինք լցնում, այդ թվում իմ անձնականը։
Ոչ մի անգամ 10000ից շուտ յուղ չենք փոխել. իմ մեքենան հարևանս առավ արդեն 5 րդ տարին ա վայելում ա, իսկ ծառայողականները նույնպես մինչև էսօր քշվում են։
Աշխարհում տենց յուղեր լիքը կան, ընդ որում, ռուսական շատ արտադրողներ 8000/ ի պաշտոնական երաշխիք են տալիս։
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ռեմենին կամ ցեպին. ցանկացած ավտոյի մանյուալի մեջ գրած ա իրա էկսպլատացիոն սպասարկման թվերը՝ կիլոմետրաժ, աշխատաժամանակ և այլն, ռեմենը փոխելու ժամանակը կոնկրետ տատանվում ա նշված 100000կմ վազքի, իսկ ցեպինը կես միլիոն կիլոմետր վազքի շուրջ, եթե էլի մանյուալները կարդաս, կտեսնես, որ ասենք օրինակ նույն տոյոտան,նիսսանը և այլք ՑԵՊԻՆ 500000 կմ երաշխիք են տալիս գործարանային, մնացած գրածներդ էլ են բավական վիճելի, բայց էսքանով սահմանափակվեմ։

----------

S.L.V. (21.07.2016), Գաղթական (24.07.2016)

----------


## Vaio

Ես կառնեի Պոռշը կամ Պռադոն։ 
Պռադոյի վրա ավելի ուշ-ուշ գործ կանես, բայց Պոռշը ավելի պրիստիժնի ավտոյա։ 
Եթե փողից չես նեղվում՝ ավելի լավա առ Պոռշ։

----------

S.L.V. (21.07.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> 10000  
> էտ ինչ յուղ ես լցնում, որ 10000  քաշում ա: Ես ինչ  գիտեմ , աշխարհում ըտենց յուղ չկա: Մաքսիմում 5000, սինթետիկի դեպքում 7-8000: 
> Իսկ Հայաստանի դյուքանների յուղի դեպքում մաքսիմում 1 000:


Ես սինթետիկ եմ լցրել, ասեց 10.000 արխային քշի։ Ճիշտ ես ասում սինթետիկը 7-8.000 պիտի քշես, բայց քանի, որ ստեղ մեքենաները հիմնականում գազով են, իսկ գազով յուղը ավելի երկարա դիմանում էնպես, որ սինթետիկի դեպքում 10.000-ը նորմալա, իսկ 10/40 ի դեպքում 7-8.000:

----------

S.L.V. (21.07.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ես կառնեի Պոռշը կամ Պռադոն։ 
> Պռադոյի վրա ավելի ուշ-ուշ գործ կանես, բայց Պոռշը ավելի պրիստիժնի ավտոյա։ 
> Եթե փողից չես նեղվում՝ ավելի լավա առ Պոռշ։


Պոռշե էի ուզում, բայց հրաժարվեցի գաղափարից: Պոռշեի ռեմոնտ չկա մեր քաղաքում, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի: ԲՄՎ-ն էլ ստե ունի նույն խնդիրը: Տոյոտայի վրա եմ հիմա հակված ու Լեքսուսի: Հա մեկ էլ Ֆորդ Կուգայի:

----------


## Vaio

> Պոռշե էի ուզում, բայց հրաժարվեցի գաղափարից: Պոռշեի ռեմոնտ չկա մեր քաղաքում, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի: ԲՄՎ-ն էլ ստե ունի նույն խնդիրը: Տոյոտայի վրա եմ հիմա հակված ու Լեքսուսի: Հա մեկ էլ Ֆորդ Կուգայի:


Lexus-ը ու Toyota-ն ամենաիդեալական տարբերակներն են՝ որպես դիմացկուն, հարմարավետ ավտո, երկար քշելուս ես ու քիչ գործ անես։ 
Ես Lexus RX330, LX470 եմ քշել, մի քիչ էլ Toyota Prado: Թվարկածներս շատ լավն են, հատկապես Lexus-ը։

----------

S.L.V. (21.07.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Lexus-ը ու Toyota-ն ամենաիդեալական տարբերակներն են՝ որպես դիմացկուն, հարմարավետ ավտո, երկար քշելուս ես ու քիչ գործ անես։ 
> Ես Lexus RX330, LX470 եմ քշել, մի քիչ էլ Toyota Prado: Թվարկածներս շատ լավն են, հատկապես Lexus-ը։


Հա, մնացելա, կողմնորոշվեմ կոնկրետ որը )

----------


## anslov

> Ես սինթետիկ եմ լցրել, ասեց 10.000 արխային քշի։ Ճիշտ ես ասում սինթետիկը 7-8.000 պիտի քշես, բայց քանի, որ ստեղ մեքենաները հիմնականում գազով են, իսկ գազով յուղը ավելի երկարա դիմանում էնպես, որ սինթետիկի դեպքում 10.000-ը նորմալա, իսկ 10/40 ի դեպքում 7-8.000:


Գազի դեպքում հնարավոր ա: ես երբևէ չեմ օգտագործել գազով աշխատով մատոռ:
Բայց մի խնդիր կա, որ կուզեի իմանայի: 
Էտ դրված գազի սիստեմները ոչ մի հետադարձ կապ չեն օգտագործում իրենց աշխատանքի մեջ:  գազ դնողները էնքան շատ էն բացում էտ գազի հոսքը, որ մեքենան պերեբոյ չաշխատի ու տերը գոհ ու երջանիկ գնա: 
Ու դուրս է գալիս, որ մատոռը  աշխատում ա այլանդակ ռեժիմով: 
Երևանում մեքենայից արտանետված գազը այլանդակ բարձր ա, ու սրսկվող գազի երևի  չնչին տոկոսն ա  օգտագործվում այրման պրոցեսում: Դա նշանակում ա որ շարժիչի պոռշինները ու կալցոները ու հովացման համակարգը գտնվում ա մեծ նագրուզկի տակ- հետևաբար յուղը շատ կրիտիկական ռեժիմի տակ ա աշխատում: Ու կարծում եմ որ հետևաբար շարժիչը պետք ա շատ ավելի արագ մաշվի քան ՆՈՐՄԱԼ, արտադրողի կողմից նախատեսված վառելիքի  դեպքում:




> Ես սինթետիկ եմ լցրել, ասեց 10.000 արխային քշի


իսկ էտ ասողի մասով:
Ամերիկայում մերսեդեսի դելերնոցում որ յուղ ես փոխում- 20000 գառանդիա է տալիս քանի որ 500 դոլար փող ա առնում յուղ փոխելու համար. բայց ոչ մի նորմալ մեքենայից հասկաոց էտքան չի քշում ու ընունված ա անգամ 0-40 սինթետիկը 8000 մաքսիմում:

----------


## Gayl

> Գազի դեպքում հնարավոր ա: ես երբևէ չեմ օգտագործել գազով աշխատով մատոռ:
> Բայց մի խնդիր կա, որ կուզեի իմանայի: 
> Էտ դրված գազի սիստեմները ոչ մի հետադարձ կապ չեն օգտագործում իրենց աշխատանքի մեջ:  գազ դնողները էնքան շատ էն բացում էտ գազի հոսքը, որ մեքենան պերեբոյ չաշխատի ու տերը գոհ ու երջանիկ գնա: 
> Ու դուրս է գալիս, որ մատոռը  աշխատում ա այլանդակ ռեժիմով: 
> Երևանում մեքենայից արտանետված գազը այլանդակ բարձր ա, ու սրսկվող գազի երևի  չնչին տոկոսն ա  օգտագործվում այրման պրոցեսում: Դա նշանակում ա որ շարժիչի պոռշինները ու կալցոները ու հովացման համակարգը գտնվում ա մեծ նագրուզկի տակ- հետևաբար յուղը շատ կրիտիկական ռեժիմի տակ ա աշխատում: Ու կարծում եմ որ հետևաբար շարժիչը պետք ա շատ ավելի արագ մաշվի քան ՆՈՐՄԱԼ, արտադրողի կողմից նախատեսված վառելիքի  դեպքում:
> 
> 
> իսկ էտ ասողի մասով:
> Ամերիկայում մերսեդեսի դելերնոցում որ յուղ ես փոխում- 20000 գառանդիա է տալիս քանի որ 500 դոլար փող ա առնում յուղ փոխելու համար. բայց ոչ մի նորմալ մեքենայից հասկաոց էտքան չի քշում ու ընունված ա անգամ 0-40 սինթետիկը 8000 մաքսիմում:


Դե էդ երևի հատուկ դեպքեր ես ասում։ Իմը ինժեկտր ա ու լրիվ թամամ ռեգուլիռովկայա տված։ 
Դե հա հաշվի ա առել, որ գազով ա աշխատում դրա համար էլ 10.000 ա ասել ուղղակի ես ֆարսաժներ շատ եմ անում ու 10.000 ի մեջ 1-1.5 լիտրը վառում ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> 10000  
> էտ ինչ յուղ ես լցնում, որ 10000  քաշում ա: Ես ինչ  գիտեմ , աշխարհում ըտենց յուղ չկա: Մաքսիմում 5000, սինթետիկի դեպքում 7-8000: 
> Իսկ Հայաստանի դյուքանների յուղի դեպքում մաքսիմում 1 000: 
> 
> Իսկ ռեմենի հարցով էլ ամեն մեքենա ունի իր հերթական ռեմոնտը, ու փոխելու թիվը ստանդարտ չի:


հիմա, որ սպանես, անունը չեմ հիշի,
բայց մի լավ մեքենամասերի խանութ կա մեր մոտ, 
գնում ես՝ մեքենայի բոլոր թղթերը վերցնումա ու հատուկ համակարգչով ստուգում, թե կոնկրետ էդ շարժիչին որ յուղնա նախատեսված..
5լ սովորաբար 60-70€

ասենք ես շատ եմ քշում՝
տարեկան միջինը 15-20.000կմ
նախկին մեքենաս 10 տարվա Տոյոտա էր
բացի հերթափոխի լրիվ փոխելուց (+ 10.000 կմ), կարիք էր լինում մեկ մեկ ինքս ավելացնեյի..
նենց չի որ վառում էր, ուղղակի, ժամանակի ընթացքում մի թիզ իջնում էր..

իսկ էս մեկը նոր Նիսանա,
1 տարիա ինչ վերցրել եմ ու դեռ էսքան ժամանակ կարիք չի եղել, որ ինքս ավելացնեմ
մենակ տանում եմ դիլերը փոխումա, հետ եմ գալիս )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

Toyota Prado .... մնացած բոլոր հավասար պայմանների դեպքում, թիվ, ընդհանուր վիճակ, և այլն։ 5 տարի քշել եմ ու ինքը արդեն յոթ տարվա մեքենա էր, սարեր, ձորերով, մինուս 40-ից պլյուս 40 եղանակային պայմաններում, ամենաանխնա ձևով։  Արտակարգ դիմացկուն ու վստահելի մեքենայա։ Վերջում էլ վթար, երկու ձի սատկեց, մեքենան չորս անգամ գլխի վրա շուռ եկավ ու էլի ակերի վրա կանգնեց, ու մեջի չորս ուղևորներից երկուսը թեթև քերծվածքներով պրծան։

----------


## anslov

> հիմա, որ սպանես, անունը չեմ հիշի,
> բայց մի լավ մեքենամասերի խանութ կա մեր մոտ, 
> գնում ես՝ մեքենայի բոլոր թղթերը վերցնումա ու հատուկ համակարգչով ստուգում, թե կոնկրետ էդ շարժիչին որ յուղնա նախատեսված..
> 5լ սովորաբար 60-70€
> 
> ասենք ես շատ եմ քշում՝
> տարեկան միջինը 15-20.000կմ
> նախկին մեքենաս 10 տարվա Տոյոտա էր
> բացի հերթափոխի լրիվ փոխելուց (+ 10.000 կմ), կարիք էր լինում մեկ մեկ ինքս ավելացնեյի..
> ...


քո ասած գնով եթե խանութից ես առնում, ապա հավանաբար սինթետիկ ա:
տոյոտայի համար 300 000-ը նորմալ ա: տարին մատոռի ու կառոբկի համար կարևոր չի: 
ու ընդանրապես. 90-ականների  տոյոտա  քյամրի կամ կորոլլան պոպոք մեքենաներ են, կարաս ասենք 1.8, 1.6, 2.2  մատոռը անգամ մեջ 1 լիտր յուղով քշես , իհարկե որպես էքստրիմ  :Smile: :  Սենց մատոռ մեկ էլ ֆոլցվագենի  2.0 մատոռն ա, չնայած ֆոլկցվագենը  մնացած ամենի ինչով մեքենա չի  համեմատ տոյոտայի:
քո ասած տարեկան 15-20000 հազարը ամերիկյան չափերով ասում ենք որ հեչ չեմ քշել  :LOL:  : ստեղ  տարեկան 100000-200000 նորմալ ա: 

իսկ Նիսանից, մանավանդ 2006-ից հետո արտադրված, զգույշ մնա, եթե էտ մեքենան որոշել էս երկար պահել ու մի 200000կմ ու ավել քշել: Սրանք շատ ախմախ մեքնենաներ են, մանավանդ տոյոտայից հետո: 100000 -ից հետո լիքը խնդիրներ էն առաջ գալիս մանվանդ 3.5 մատոռի վրա:

----------


## anslov

> Toyota Prado .... մնացած բոլոր հավասար պայմանների դեպքում, թիվ, ընդհանուր վիճակ, և այլն։ 5 տարի քշել եմ ու ինքը արդեն յոթ տարվա մեքենա էր, սարեր, ձորերով, մինուս 40-ից պլյուս 40 եղանակային պայմաններում, ամենաանխնա ձևով։  Արտակարգ դիմացկուն ու վստահելի մեքենայա։ Վերջում էլ վթար, երկու ձի սատկեց, մեքենան չորս անգամ գլխի վրա շուռ եկավ ու էլի ակերի վրա կանգնեց, ու մեջի չորս ուղևորներից երկուսը թեթև քերծվածքներով պրծան։


Հուսով եմ, որ մնացած 2-ին ընդանրապես բան չի եղել: 
Քո դեպքում մեքենայի տեսակը էնքան էլ կապ չունի, որովհետև շատ ծանրը վթար ա եղել, ու կարելի ա ասել որ՝  Բախտավոր աստղի տակ եք ծնվել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հուսով եմ, որ մնացած 2-ին ընդանրապես բան չի եղել: 
> Քո դեպքում մեքենայի տեսակը էնքան էլ կապ չունի, որովհետև շատ ծանրը վթար ա եղել, ու կարելի ա ասել որ՝  Բախտավոր աստղի տակ եք ծնվել:


Էտ էլ կա, բայց երկու ձիու հարվածելուց ու շուռ գալուց հետո, չնայած մեքենան լրիվ տրորված էր վերականգնման ենթակա չէր, մի հատ կոտրված բալկա չկար, որ ասենք սուր ծայրեր առաջանային ու աջ ու ձախ փռթեին։ Նենց որ, մեքենայի որակը + անվտանգության համակարգերը + բախտը։ 

Ու ասեմ, որ ամենաբազային ծառայողական Prado էր․ 2.7 շարժիչ, մեխանիկական փոխանցում, պարզագույն սալոն, պարզագույն համակարգեր վրան։ Էտ ավտոն 12 ու մոտ 200.000 քշվելուց հետո փոխել էր յուղ, տարբեր հեղուկներ ու ֆիլտրեր ու տառմազնո կալոդկեք, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։ Հա, մեկ էլ սալոնն էինք թարմացրել գեղավարի, քանի որ շատ էլ հալից ընկել սար ու ձոր քշվելուց։

----------


## Գաղթական

> քո ասած տարեկան 15-20000 հազարը ամերիկյան չափերով ասում ենք որ հեչ չեմ քշել  : ստեղ  տարեկան 100000-200000 նորմալ ա:


դե ասում ես էլի.. հետո էլ ասում են Ամերիկա լավա..
կռուգլի տարի չուտես չխմես ու օրական 500 կմ քշես..
սրա լավը որնա...

----------


## anslov

> Էտ էլ կա, բայց երկու ձիու հարվածելուց ու շուռ գալուց հետո, չնայած մեքենան լրիվ տրորված էր վերականգնման ենթակա չէր, մի հատ կոտրված բալկա չկար, որ ասենք սուր ծայրեր առաջանային ու աջ ու ձախ փռթեին։ Նենց որ, մեքենայի որակը + անվտանգության համակարգերը + բախտը։ 
> 
> Ու ասեմ, որ ամենաբազային ծառայողական Prado էր․ 2.7 շարժիչ, մեխանիկական փոխանցում, պարզագույն սալոն, պարզագույն համակարգեր վրան։ Էտ ավտոն 12 ու մոտ 200.000 քշվելուց հետո փոխել էր յուղ, տարբեր հեղուկներ ու ֆիլտրեր ու տառմազնո կալոդկեք, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։ Հա, մեկ էլ սալոնն էինք թարմացրել գեղավարի, քանի որ շատ էլ հալից ընկել սար ու ձոր քշվելուց։


ինքը իր կլասի մեջ լավագույններից ա: բայց ասեմ , որ cuv մոդելների մեջ   lexus 330 ու acura mdx ավելի հագեցված են ու ավելի դինամիկ են քշվում: 
կալոդկեքը եթե առաջին կարգի են/զավատսկոյ, ապա նորմալ քշողը մի 100000 քշում է, իսկ լավ քշողը  կարելի ա ասել  լայֆ-թայմ :
Հիմա շատ գազան մեքենա է պատրաստում էս կլասի մեջ hyundai, իրա 2012-ից հետոի santa fe որ քշում ես, իրա դինամիկայով լրիվ lexus  է ու սպասարկման ու գնի առումով շատ ավելի էժան:

Հ.Գ. եթե սեփական գրպանից ես մուծում, ապա ոչ մի հեղուկենր /տառմազնոյ ժիտկոստ, անտիֆրիզ, ռուլեվոյի յուղ/ էլ փոխել պետք չէ,  սրանք փոխում են զուտ փող կպցնելու համար: Օդի  Ֆիլտրներն էլ մի քանի ամիսը մեկ հանի թափ տուր, եթե օդ փչող ինչ որ հարմարանք ունես, օդ փչի ու դիր տեղը: Սա վերաբերվու է բոլոր ավտոներին: 
Իսկ մատոռի ու կառոբկի յուղը հակառակը, եթե շանս ա ընկնում, փոխիր մի քիչ էլ ավելի շուտ քան ասել ա արհեստավորը/դիլելլերը:

----------


## anslov

> դե ասում ես էլի.. հետո էլ ասում են Ամերիկա լավա..
> կռուգլի տարի չուտես չխմես ու օրական 500 կմ քշես..
> սրա լավը որնա...


Դե... էտ էտքան էլ ըտենց չի, համ ուտում համ խնում համ էլ քշում ես:
Ավելի ճիշտ կասեի, որ եթե շատերը էտքան չքշեն, ապա ոչ կուտեն ոչ էլ կխմեն  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Ստեղ ոչ քիչ  մարդիկ  կան , անիվների վրա են ապրում , իրանց մեքենան իրանց տունն ա ու ամեն ինչ հարմարացված ա կամֆրոտի համար: Դե... փող են աշխատում, կամ էլ եվրոպացու լեզվով ասած "ընկած են փողի ետևից  :LOL: "
Իսկ որ Լավն ա, դա փաստ ա, ու ոնց որ Դրախտից մարդիկ հետ չեն գալիս, ըտենց էլ Ամերիկայից մարդիկ հետ չեն գալիս /համարյա թե չեն գալիս  :Wink:  /

----------


## keyboard

> իսկ Նիսանից, մանավանդ 2006-ից հետո արտադրված, զգույշ մնա, եթե էտ մեքենան որոշել էս երկար պահել ու մի 200000կմ ու ավել քշել: Սրանք շատ ախմախ մեքնենաներ են, մանավանդ տոյոտայից հետո: 100000 -ից հետո լիքը խնդիրներ էն առաջ գալիս մանվանդ 3.5 մատոռի վրա:


Էս անձնական կարծիք ա՞, թե որևէ հիմնավոր տեղից վերցրած վիճակագրություն։
2006 թվից վերև լյուբոյ Նիսան առնեմ, որը նախկինում չի սատկացվել ու չի տշվել,100000 քշեմ 2 տարում ու ոչ մատոռը, ոչ կառոբկեն մի 60-70% ով էլ խադավոյը խնդիր չունենա։
Գրազ, երբ ուզես։

----------


## anslov

> Էս անձնական կարծիք ա՞, թե որևէ հիմնավոր տեղից վերցրած վիճակագրություն։
> 2006 թվից վերև լյուբոյ Նիսան առնեմ, որը նախկինում չի սատկացվել ու չի տշվել,100000 քշեմ 2 տարում ու ոչ մատոռը, ոչ կառոբկեն մի 60-70% ով էլ խադավոյը խնդիր չունենա։
> Գրազ, երբ ուզես։


չէ, էս անձնական կարծիք ա, հիմնավծ իմ ու իմ ծանոթ մեքենայից որպես մեխանիկ  շատ լավ հասկացող մարդկացն փորձի վրա: 
Դու ինչ մոդել ինկատի ունես:  Ես խոսում են  օրինակ սեդաններից  մաքսիմայի, ալթիմայի,  սիենայի մասին: մանավանդ 2005-ից հետո արդադրված ու մանավանդ իրանց ավտոմատ տրանսմիշնների մասով շատ վատն են:
Լիքը խնդիրներ կան, կարաս նիսսանի ավտոֆորումենում դրանց մասին կարդաս:

----------


## keyboard

> չէ, էս անձնական կարծիք ա, հիմնավծ իմ ու իմ ծանոթ մեքենայից որպես մեխանիկ  շատ լավ հասկացող մարդկացն փորձի վրա: 
> Դու ինչ մոդել ինկատի ունես:  Ես խոսում են  օրինակ սեդաններից  մաքսիմայի, ալթիմայի,  սիենայի մասին: մանավանդ 2005-ից հետո արդադրված ու մանավանդ իրանց ավտոմատ տրանսմիշնների մասով շատ վատն են:
> Լիքը խնդիրներ կան, կարաս նիսսանի ավտոֆորումենում դրանց մասին կարդաս:


2006 թվի ու դրանից բարձրը, արդեն քշած ավտո ա ու էդ ավտոն առնելուց դու պիտի ռիսկերդ գնահատես։
Բնականաբար 2006 թվի ամենալավ պահած մեքենան արդեն 10 տարեկան ա ու լիքը ռեզինա սալնիկա պռակլատկա պատռուպկա արդեն էն բանից են եղել, բնական ա նաև որ կարող ա էդ ավտոն բլանդինկա ա քշել ու չի իմացել, որ մատոռի յուղ փոխել գոյություն ունի։
Ուրիշ բան, եթե դու խոսաս 2014 լավ ասենք 2013 թվի ավտոների մասին ու աաես, որխնդիրներ են ունենում, ես դա հանարեմ խելամիտ վերլուծություն, բայց 10 տարվա ավտոյին անուն կպցնելը առնվազն միամտություն ա։
Իմ ավտոն 2005 թիվ ա, տանջել եմ ու տանջում եմ, ճիշտ ա մեկ-մեկ հոգնում ա, բայց էդ մի քանի կոպեկը որ վրեն ծախսում եմ՝ չեմ ափսոսում։
Նախկին ավտոս վաբշե 2001 էր, Նիսսանների մասին ա խոսքը,  ես Նիսսանի ցավը տանեմ, ճիշտ, խելացի ու ընտիր ավտոներ ա արտադրել։
Էսօր կակռազ հին ավտոս առնողն էր զանգել, 2,5 տարի խոդ չտված ավտոն մի աբառոտից խոդ ընգավ։
Զանգել էր ուրախությունը հետս կիսեր
Միանշանակ չի, Նիսսանը հաստատ ծալած ունի լիքը ավտոների։

----------


## S.L.V.

Երկար բարակ մտածելուց հետո Տոյոտայի վրա կանգ առա: Որոշեցի կամ Պրադո, կամ Land Cruiser 200. Չնայած Միտսուբիշի Պաջեռո Սպորտնելա լավիկը

----------


## keyboard

Միցուբիշիի մասին բան չեմ ասի, բայց պրադոն արժի, անփորձանք։

----------

S.L.V. (03.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Միցուբիշիի մասին բան չեմ ասի, բայց պրադոն արժի, անփորձանք։


Շնորհակալ եմ )

----------


## Vaio

> Երկար բարակ մտածելուց հետո Տոյոտայի վրա կանգ առա: Որոշեցի կամ Պրադո, կամ Land Cruiser 200. Չնայած Միտսուբիշի Պաջեռո Սպորտնելա լավիկը


Land Cruiser 200-ը կլասով ավելի բարձրա, եթե փողի խնդիր չկա՝ ավելի լավա 200-ը։

----------

S.L.V. (03.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Land Cruiser 200-ը կլասով ավելի բարձրա, եթե փողի խնդիր չկա՝ ավելի լավա 200-ը։


Փողի խնդիր չկա, ուղղակի պրադոի տեսքն ավելի ագրեսիվա, դուրս ավելի շատա գալիս, բայց թե հլը մտածում եմ )

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս անձնական կարծիք ա՞, թե որևէ հիմնավոր տեղից վերցրած վիճակագրություն։
> 2006 թվից վերև լյուբոյ Նիսան առնեմ, որը նախկինում չի սատկացվել ու չի տշվել,100000 քշեմ 2 տարում ու ոչ մատոռը, ոչ կառոբկեն մի 60-70% ով էլ խադավոյը խնդիր չունենա։
> Գրազ, երբ ուզես։


Իմ 2008 թվի Altima-ն, 44.000 քշած, կառոբկի խնդիր տվեց, իբր սարքեցի, բայց մեկա պրոբլեմ ունի։ Մինչև էտ, ես էլ էի Nissan-իս ղուրբան։ Իսկ հիմա մանթո եմ, քանի որ ավտոն փոխելը հեչ պլաններիս մեջ չի մտնում։

----------


## anslov

> Իմ 2008 թվի Altima-ն, 44.000 քշած, կառոբկի խնդիր տվեց, իբր սարքեցի, բայց մեկա պրոբլեմ ունի։ Մինչև էտ, ես էլ էի Nissan-իս ղուրբան։ Իսկ հիմա մանթո եմ, քանի որ ավտոն փոխելը հեչ պլաններիս մեջ չի մտնում։


իսկ հետաքրքիր է, թե ի՞նչ  խնդիր է տվել: Ավտոման կարոբկա է չէ՞: Ի՞նչ կոդ է տվել, եթե կոդերը նայել ես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ հետաքրքիր է, թե ի՞նչ  խնդիր է տվել: Ավտոման կարոբկա է չէ՞: Ի՞նչ կոդ է տվել, եթե կոդերը նայել ես:


CVT ա։ Կոդը չեմ հիշում, բայց թափ էր տալիս ու չէր գնում։ Հիմա էլ ուշացնում ա ներքև փոխելը մեկ ու մեջ, ու ավտոն կախվում ա վինդոուզի պես։

----------


## Overdose

> CVT ա։ Կոդը չեմ հիշում, բայց թափ էր տալիս ու չէր գնում։ Հիմա էլ ուշացնում ա ներքև փոխելը մեկ ու մեջ, ու ավտոն կախվում ա վինդոուզի պես։


Իմը Audi էր CVT-ով, նույն խնդիրն ուներ: Պարզվեց էլեկտրոնային կառավարման բլոկն էր խփել (ECU). Սարքեցի, դզվեց: Մեկ էլ տենց խնդիր կարող ա յուղից լինի: Իմի պարագայում ամեն 60000 կմ-ը մեկ պիտի փոխվի, Նիսանի դեպքում էլ երեւի տենց կլինի:

----------


## anslov

> CVT ա։ Կոդը չեմ հիշում, բայց թափ էր տալիս ու չէր գնում։ Հիմա էլ ուշացնում ա ներքև փոխելը մեկ ու մեջ, ու ավտոն կախվում ա վինդոուզի պես։


Կոդը-կոդերը կարևոր է: Եթե դիագնոստիկա գնաս, ասա թե ինչ կոդ է տալիս:
Հնարավոր ա որ սպիդ սենսորի-պրովուդի-կանոկտորի դեֆեկտ լինի: 
իսկ ինչ՞ ա նշանակում կախվում ա: Երևի նկատի ունես որ պայմանական ասած 2-ից ավելի չի փոխու՞մ սկոռուստը /մոտավորապես 40-ից ավելի չի չի գնում /: Ու երբ որ բանալին լրիվ փակում ես ու նորից ես ստարտ տալիս, նորմալ ա գնու՞մ, թե դա կապ չունի:

----------


## anslov

> Իմը Audi էր CVT-ով, նույն խնդիրն ուներ: Պարզվեց էլեկտրոնային կառավարման բլոկն էր խփել (ECU). Սարքեցի, դզվեց: Մեկ էլ տենց խնդիր կարող ա յուղից լինի: Իմի պարագայում ամեն 60000 կմ-ը մեկ պիտի փոխվի, Նիսանի դեպքում էլ երեւի տենց կլինի:


Աուդին էտ պրոբլեմը ունի: Ու ոչ մենակ էլ պրոբլեմը: Շատ պրոբլեմատիկ մեքենաներ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կոդը-կոդերը կարևոր է: Եթե դիագնոստիկա գնաս, ասա թե ինչ կոդ է տալիս:
> Հնարավոր ա որ սպիդ սենսորի-պրովուդի-կանոկտորի դեֆեկտ լինի: 
> իսկ ինչ՞ ա նշանակում կախվում ա: Երևի նկատի ունես որ պայմանական ասած 2-ից ավելի չի փոխու՞մ սկոռուստը /մոտավորապես 40-ից ավելի չի չի գնում /: Ու երբ որ բանալին լրիվ փակում ես ու նորից ես ստարտ տալիս, նորմալ ա գնու՞մ, թե դա կապ չունի:


Որ անջատում եմ, նորից ստարտ եմ տալիս, դզվում ա։ Տենց էլ քշում եմ էլի։ 

Սխալի կոդը ունեի, հիմա չեմ հիշում ու գրածը կորցրել եմ։

----------


## anslov

> Որ անջատում եմ, նորից ստարտ եմ տալիս, դզվում ա։ Տենց էլ քշում եմ էլի։ 
> 
> Սխալի կոդը ունեի, հիմա չեմ հիշում ու գրածը կորցրել եմ։


Եթե անջատել-միացնելուց դզվում ա, ուրեմն ինչ որ սխալի պատճառով ավարյոննի ռեժիմ ա մտնում ու թույլ չի տալիս արագություն հավաքես: 
Նիսսանի սկանեռով տրանսմիշնի մոդուլից կոդը կարդալ տուր, կարող մի հասարակ բան լինի ու հեշտ սարքվի: Թե չէ ըտենց օգտագործելուց  կարող է տրանսմիշնի մեջ մեխանիկական պրոբլեմներ առաջ գան:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե անջատել-միացնելուց դզվում ա, ուրեմն ինչ որ սխալի պատճառով ավարյոննի ռեժիմ ա մտնում ու թույլ չի տալիս արագություն հավաքես: 
> Նիսսանի սկանեռով տրանսմիշնի մոդուլից կոդը կարդալ տուր, կարող մի հասարակ բան լինի ու հեշտ սարքվի: Թե չէ ըտենց օգտագործելուց  կարող է տրանսմիշնի մեջ մեխանիկական պրոբլեմներ առաջ գան:


Ինչ-որ տեղ խորհուրդ կտա՞ս, որ տանեմ փինաչի չլինեն։ Տարել էի իբր Երևանի ամենալավ կառոբկա սարքողների մոտ, չերեմուշկի կողմերը։ Վաբշե, կներեք, տիրումայրիկ արին։ Սկսել ա ձեն-մեն էլ գալ հիմա։

----------


## anslov

> Ինչ-որ տեղ խորհուրդ կտա՞ս, որ տանեմ փինաչի չլինեն։ Տարել էի իբր Երևանի ամենալավ կառոբկա սարքողների մոտ, չերեմուշկի կողմերը։ Վաբշե, կներեք, տիրումայրիկ արին։ Սկսել ա ձեն-մեն էլ գալ հիմա։


Երևանի "արվեստագետներից" խաբար չեմ: 
Բայց շատ հավանական ա որ կարող եմ օգնել ասել թե ինչ անել, եթե կոդերը կարդալ տաս ու ասես:
Սա էնքան էլ կարոբկի մասնագետի հարց չի, այլ ավելի շատ ընդանուր: 
CVT կարոբկեքից կասկածում եմ, որ Երևանում բան  հասկացող լինի: Դրանց պրոբլեմների  90 տոկոս էլեկտրոնիկայի հարցեր/սոլենոիդ- արագության ու ճնշման սենսորներ ու տրանսմիշնը ղեկավարող կոմպյուտեր/ ա ու 10 տոկոս մեխանիկայի:
Նիսսսանի լավը - Աուդիից են ա, որ CVT  կոմպյուտերը հիմնականում դուրսն ա ու ոչ թե տրանսմիշնի մեջ ու ավելի հեշտ ա կպնելը սիգանլներին մի բան տեսնելը:
Նիսսանի կամպյուտեր ունեցող շատ կլինի: launch x431 Երևանում կարծում եմ որ ետք ա տարածված լինի: կարծեմ դիագնոստիկան էլ մի 5000 դրամ ա: կողքները կանգնի, ու համոզվի որ ճիշտ մոդուլից /CVT տրանսմիշն/ են կարդում կոդերը ու  ԼՐԻՎ կոդերն են կարդացել:

----------


## anslov

Մոռացա  ասեմ, որ եթե դիագնոստիկայի տեղ ճարես, ապա գնա մոտը էն մոմենտին, երբ որ պրոբլեմը ի հայտ գա, այսինքն քշելուց մեքնենա "կախվի", ու առանց բանալին անջատելու, մեքնենա աշխատելուց  թող կոդերը կարդա:

----------


## Overdose

> Երևանի "արվեստագետներից" խաբար չեմ: 
> Բայց շատ հավանական ա որ կարող եմ օգնել ասել թե ինչ անել, եթե կոդերը կարդալ տաս ու ասես:
> Սա էնքան էլ կարոբկի մասնագետի հարց չի, այլ ավելի շատ ընդանուր: 
> CVT կարոբկեքից կասկածում եմ, որ Երևանում բան  հասկացող լինի: Դրանց պրոբլեմների  90 տոկոս էլեկտրոնիկայի հարցեր/սոլենոիդ- արագության ու ճնշման սենսորներ ու տրանսմիշնը ղեկավարող կոմպյուտեր/ ա ու 10 տոկոս մեխանիկայի:
> Նիսսսանի լավը - Աուդիից են ա, որ CVT  կոմպյուտերը հիմնականում դուրսն ա ու ոչ թե տրանսմիշնի մեջ ու ավելի հեշտ ա կպնելը սիգանլներին մի բան տեսնելը:
> Նիսսանի կամպյուտեր ունեցող շատ կլինի: launch x431 Երևանում կարծում եմ որ ետք ա տարածված լինի: կարծեմ դիագնոստիկան էլ մի 5000 դրամ ա: կողքները կանգնի, ու համոզվի որ ճիշտ մոդուլից /CVT տրանսմիշն/ են կարդում կոդերը ու  ԼՐԻՎ կոդերն են կարդացել:


հա, ճիշտ ա, մեր արհեստավորները ժեշտի հետ գործ ունենալուց շատ լավն են, բայց հենց գործը չիպերին ու պլատեքին ա հասնում հագնում ես վալին: Ես իմ TCM-ը ստեղ ուղղակի քանդել տվեցի, ուղարկեցի ամերիկա, էնտեղ սարքեցին, ուղարկեցին ստեղ, մերոնք արդեն դրեցին կառոբկին: Ինձ մի արհեստավոր ռեքոմենդ արեցին, Բալահովիտում ա, Բորժոմ ա անունը, նորմալ խնամքով գործ արեց (քանդել-հավաքելը  :LOL: ): Կարծեմ աուդիի սիվիթի դրանից առաջ չէր էլ քանդել, մենակ նիսսանի հետ էր գործ ունեցել:

----------

